# Dokumente und Einstellungen auf eigene Partition



## Daniel29 (11. Mai 2006)

Hallo, 
ist es eine gute Idee Dokumente und Einstellungen auf eine eigene Partition zu legen.
Wenn ja, wie erreiche ich dass , und dass auch immer gleich da gespeichert wird? Kann ich einfach den Ordner ausschneiden und drüben einfügen?


----------



## metalgear (12. Mai 2006)

Hallo

Was genau beabsichtigst Du mit dieser Auslagerung auf eine extra Partition? Vielleicht gibt es ja eine alternative zu Deinem Vorhaben, denn ich denke nicht, dass ein Verschieben von "Dokumente und Einstellungen" ohne weiteres Möglich ist. 

Immerhin ist dieses Verzeichnis afaik in vielen Anwendungen als Default Quell- und Zielverzeichnis angegeben. 

[Edit]:

Aber probiere es doch einfach mal aus. Kopiere das Verzeichnis auf die Partition Deiner Wahl und benenne das Original um, damit Windows es nicht mehr findet. Erstelle zuvor aber unbedingt ein Backup-Image des aktuellen Systems. Dafür aber nicht die Win eigene Systemwiederherstellung verwenden, da diese speziell für den Bereich "Dokumente und Einstellungen" Schutzfunktionen beinhaltet, die ein zurückstellen des Systems unter umständen unmöglich machen. TrueImage bietet sich zum Beispiel an. 

Mit dem modifizerten System kanst Du jetzt Crashtests machen und anschließend die das Original Verzeichnis wieder in "Dokumente und einstellungen" zurückbenennen. Ich bezweifele allerdings, dass Du weit kommen wirst. Wahrscheinlich wird Win einen erstklassigen Crash hinlegen und danach nicht mehr starten. 

Aber wie gesagt, vielleicht gibt es ja eine Alternative - je nachdem, was Du eigentlich vor hast.


----------



## Daniel29 (12. Mai 2006)

Hallo,

ohh na das wär nich gut. Ich wollte eigentlich nur die Dateien getrennt von den Programmen auf eine eigene Partition machen. Ich hab gehört das iss besser zwecks Viren oder falls mal Softwarefehler vorhanden ist.


----------



## gorim (12. Mai 2006)

Den kompletten Pfad kann man nicht verschieben, wird auch von MS nicht empfohlen. Aber Du kannst einzelne Unterpfade verschieben. Das geht aber nicht so einfach wie bei einem herkömlichen Ordner. Z.B. Eigene Dateien kann man mit einem Rechtsklick und Eigenschaften verschieben. Andere Special Folder (Vorlagen, Favoriten) verschiebt man am besten mit Tweakui aus den Powertoys. Kostenlos von der MS Seite zu bekommen. 

bis dann
gorim


----------



## Andreas1972 (12. Mai 2006)

Hallo,

warum sollte das nicht gehen ? Oder problematisch sein ? Bei mir befindet sich der Ordner schon seit über einem Jahr problemlos auf einer anderen Partition, bzw. Festplatte. War zwar ein bischen Arbeit, und ein paar Kenntnisse in der Registry und im Umgang mit WindowsXP sind schon notwendig, aber schau mal unter 

http://www.winfaq.de/faq_html/tip1912.htm

Da findest Du eine Anleitung, für Fehler oder Datenverlust übernehme ich aber keine Haftung


----------

